# Lunar Models For Sale



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, it's official. Randy Jarrett wants to get out of the Lunar Models business (to pursue other adventures) and wants the business sold by the end of the year!! Soooooo, due to the rush, he's offering a deal. You get all the equipment (vacuforming machines, pressure pots, etc.), about 150 original sculpts (a super value in and of themselves, and this number doesn't include the dinosaurs), other inventory (resin, tools, etc.), the web site, licensing, name/trademark, non-compete agreement, accounts receivable, etc. - you know, the entire Lunar Models business - for a great price. The business has grossed an average of approximately $40,000.00/yr. over the past 3 years (the last two being slower due to the addition in the family) and he'll be willing to talk about an fast-cash, all-cash sale in that price range.

Feel free to send this out to all the message boards, your model contacts in the hobby, etc. and let's help Randy get the business sold. Hopefully someone will step up and continue Lunar's good name, reputation, and products for light years to come.

Randy can be reached directly at Lunar Models at 650-563-9044 or at [email protected]. Don't wait, spread the word!! Or maybe you've been looking to make a career move . . . ?



I have been ask to post this,Randy is a friend of mine and a member of our modelers club.Alexander


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a shocker to hear and glad gotten my Time machine couple years ago from them.I hope someone pics up there line of kits cause they got some nice ones on there site


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The person are persons who buy Lunar better have BALLS, lots of time, cash, lots of time, skill to make corrections & update old and worn out molds, Cash, and time. did I say time & BALLS?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Would those be 8 Balls, Cue Balls, Basketballs, Baseballs, or perhaps BRASS balls???
LOL
Dave


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey, we could get the A-Corp guys to buy Lunar Models since they are cranking out those original Aurora re-releases so quickly!


And yes... I'm Kidding!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

But then A-corp would have to sue themeslves for their own copy-right infringements. It would be a PARADOX!!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I say we ban Mr. Metzner.....he used the word balls 5 times!  

I would like to see their Proteus turned into a styrene kit....now that would be cool!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

fluke said:


> I say we ban Mr. Metzner.....he used the word balls 5 times!
> cool!


Old golfers never die, they just lose their ba........ahem,.... drive !


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

(Beavis and butthead voices).......He said "Balls" heheheh......." Yeah, Yeah, Balls"


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip so I can contact him A.S.A.P.; not to buy the company, but to check on the status of a 16.5" Jupiter II that I ordered (and paid for) from him on June 21st that hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

SEAVIEW. you need to call him! he called me back after i had left a couple of messages on his answering machine. He told me he does NOT check his e mail very often but his phone messages he does. I would be on that jupiter 2 order fast. I't been too long that you have waited already.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So I guess we can ignore the "coming soon" ad for the Lunar WotW war machine in Kitbuilders Mag?


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Isn't this the second time that Lunar Models is being sold?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yes it is, Rollie. Let's hope RC2 isn't interested in putting out a diecast Time Machine or something. Boy, if I only had the buck$...

Mark McG.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hiya Mark! Are we gonna get a Dec Dremel Salute? We need BLOOD! and lots of it. :freak:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Someone better tell Mike Evans it's up for grabs again!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke said:


> Hiya Mark! Are we gonna get a Dec Dremel Salute? We need BLOOD! and lots of it. :freak:


Hello yerself, O Mighty Flukemeister! I'll hoist the ol' Dremel Model 2007 Magnagouger one last time *right after *I get done wallpapering the bathroom. Talk about blood - Castle Dracula is hungry and must be fed. Or, to quote that great late-20th Century thinker Al Bundy, "A man's home is his coffin".

Mark McGee, I remember building models...what happened - ?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL!! Great...I'll have my safety sheild and raincoat on!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Why? What could happen...?Mark McG.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Lunar Models company HAS POTENTIAL, but Business types should NOT get involved at this time, but SKILLED ARTISTS AND TECHNICIANS DO! Randy worked very hard with Lunar, and the subjects were pretty good. He had recently rebuilt the Vacuuform tables too. If I had the bucks I'd buy it, and hire some Hollywood model types to help tweak things.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Y3a said:


> ...If I had the bucks I'd buy it, and hire some Hollywood model types to help tweak things.


Well said, Y. Ditto, but alas...

Mark McG.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yes, well said and if what mark says was done, pehaps we could get some higher quality kits.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I can just imagine what Simon Mercs or Jim Key could do at the helm? It'd be FANTASTIC!
Oh, and yes, Bert, I left him a phone message.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Seaview said:


> I can just imagine what Simon Mercs or Jim Key could do at the helm? It'd be FANTASTIC!
> Oh, and yes, Bert, I left him a phone message.


 Seaview, it may be worth the drive up to half moon bay where LM is located, maybe knock on the door and pick up your kit.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

He returned my call and everything's OK; I'll probably get my kit on time for Christmas! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Glad to hear it!

Mark..."What could happien?" LOL! its more like ..What will NOT happen!
I'm keeping my distance!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I grew up in South San Francisco and San Mateo, CA. And spent a lot of that time in Santa Cruz. If i still lived there, i might want to go to lunar models in person just to look around and maybe buy a kit on the spot after looking it over real good.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, he DID have an "Open House" on the first Saturday of each month; maybe he'll still be around & available for a January trip up the coast to see him


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That would be great. If you don't have your kit by then, that would be the time to pick it up in person.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Since were on the topic if anyone is looking for a MIB Lunar Time Machine got one on the swap and sell forum here


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Anybody got a newish 16" Jupiter 2 4 sail? No interior needed.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Y3a, would you perhaps be interested in a MIB "clear hull" 16" dia. LM Jupiter II?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Y3a said:


> Anybody got a newish 16" Jupiter 2 4 sail? No interior needed.


 I thought it was fusion powered, I didn't know there was a version with sails, much less 4 of them!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> I thought it was fusion powered, I didn't know there was a version with sails, much less 4 of them!


No, it was "Deutronium Annihilation" power, whatever in heck _that _was.

Mark McG.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yeah! Sails..!!!!

I know the special effects guys talked about a 'boom' so I just figured......


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oy...there's never a Moderator to lock a thread down when you need one.

Mark McG.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

......and Marks complaining??


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

UPDATED NEWS FLASH:
Randy has informed me by voicemail that he is shutting down operations at the end of the month (February), is not taking any new orders and will just finish up the orders that he already has.
He said nothing about any buyers.
It's the end of an era in model buildiing, and I, for one, even with the nightmares of the Seaview build and the Spindrift interior kit fitting problems, will truly miss LM.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

LM been around for long time sad to see this company exit like the dinos did.Hopefully someone will either buy them out or at least buy some of there molds they got alot of great kits.I got a few of them to speak the Luana,time machine,morlock,Psycho kits


----------



## james harbold (Mar 11, 2008)

Beware doing business with Randy Jarrett! Randy Jarrett is a crook! I ordered several replacement parts for kits I already had and he cashed my check but did not send them!Repeated calls to him are unreturned. If he is shutting down he should be man enough to say so and not say he will send something and not do it and take the money. It may not do any good but I have reported him to the attorney general of my state for mail fraud and if necessary will report him to the California authorities as well. So everyone out there beware of any dealings with Randy Jarrett!


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

fluke said:


> ......and Marks complaining??


Some jokes are too bad, even for Mark...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

(Like William Daniels, portraying John Adams in _1776_):
*NEVAH!!!*

Mark McG.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, we read your message yesterday. So I will repeat, Randy has ALREADY shut down, and if it makes you feel any better, he informed me that he was just going to finish up the orders that he already had, and wasn't taking any new orders. 
Try to understand; a typical garage kit manufacturer is a 1-person operation, and those guys usually have regular jobs and so because of very limited "free time" can only produce so much quantity at a very reduced pace, as opposed to a kit manufacturer with a whole factory with staff going full tilt 40 hours a week. Also, kits are made in the chronological order that the orders were received.
This is why *my last kit from him took 5 months to get*, from the date I placed my order until it finally arrived at my door. I was patient because I knew that I was not his only customer and had to wait my turn. The same goes for the manufacture and shipping of small pieces, too.
That's the nature of the Garage kit business. You don't have to like it, but you have to accept it. All part of being a grown-up.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

(Post deleted by poster because of "mootness"). :dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suggest that our TOS be read in case some new members may not have done so when they joined. If you have a personal problem with a person, take it to email, not our forums.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you join up just to have a bitch??? You said that you were dealing with it through the courts, so why don't you leave it for them to sort out? I joined Hobbytalk to meet like- minded people- not to listen to whiners!! This is all I have to say on this subject!!!

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's all understand, there rules here.The rules are posted for all to read.
If you must persist in attacking someone (even a non member) repeatedly on this forum there are solutions available to the Administrator and Moderators.
Please treat others with respect when you make a post here. If you cannot do that then go somewhere else.

PM Moderator.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you for banning this nutjob!He PMd me last night with his rant just because I had started the thread.I told him where to go.Alexander


----------

